# Sinamics S120 (CU320-2 PN) und SMM, DMM in TIA mit S7-1200 ...Wie gehts vorran?



## Michi85 (15 Februar 2014)

Guten Tag Forum,

ich habe unter TIA (V12+SP1) die S7-1212C samt TP900 HMI, einer Simotion D410 und einer Sinamics S120 CU320-2 PN (FW4.6) eingerichtet.
Die Simotion funktioniert schonmal einwandfrei und lässt den Motor drehen. 
_
Im Endeffekt will ich nur das die Antriebe mit einer Drehzahl X  zu einer  Position X verfahren (LU) und es die Möglichkeit geben kann eine  Referenzierpunkt (Position 0 LU) zu setzen. Dann noch quittieren von  Fehlern und Störungscodes oder Meldungen - alles über das HMI.
Ich bin wirklich sehr  weit mit den Dokumenten von Siemens gekommen aber leider steht da hierzu  nicht viel oder ich hab einfach ein falsches PDF.

Vier der fünf Antriebe sollen immer parallel/snyhcron verfahren da diese auf der selben Achse sind (viereckige Bühne und an jeder Ecke ein Servo)
_
Jetzt zu der Sinamics S120 an der zwei Double Motor Module hängen und ein Single Motor Module:


Ich hab in STARTER die Antriebe eingerichtet und den EPOS (Einfachpositionierer) samt Soft- & Hardwarenocken eingestellt. 
Die DI/DO's für Safety Integrated. 
Telegram 111 zur Kommunikation eingestellt. 
Im Inbetriebnahme Panel habe ich die Antriebe mit einer Drezahl X an eine Position X verfahren können. ... klappt einwandfrei. 

Jetzt wieder zurück in TIA:
Ich habe jetzt unter Netze und Geräte an der Sinamics erstmal unter dem Profinet I/O die Module eingefügt von der Rechten Bibliotheksliste:

für Jeden Servo das SERVO_xx Modul 
Das CU Modul 
Das TLG111 PZD12/12 Modul 
Encoder zu jedem Servo (brauch ich Encoder Module in der I/O Liste? Ich habe keine externen  encoder sondern nur die im Motor, muss ich die trotzdem einfügen?) 

Jetzt habe ich diese E/A Bereiche wie nun weiter? (ist es in Ordnung wenn die Reihenfolge nach belieben gewählt werden kann? Bei Profibus ist es ja wichtig das die E/A Bereich konsistenz auf beiden seiten gleich sind.) 

Hat jemand jetzt vielleicht noch einen Screenshot oder ein PDF wo drin zu sehen ist was ich noch alles reinkopieren muss? 

Den FB283 hab ich auch bereits von der Drivelib mal in das Programm eingefügt.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte oder ein Beispiel Projekt für TIA hat. Wie gesagt mit der Simotion kenne ich mich aus aber mit SinamicsS120 hatte ich noch nie wirklich zu tun. Diese Anlage dient ja auch zum lernen.

Viele Grüße
Michi


----------



## zako (15 Februar 2014)

... also den FB283 gibts für die S7-1200/1500 nicht mehr, da hat man nun einen Ansteuerbaustein FB284 (also nicht nur reine Kommunikation)
DriveLib_S71200_V12_SP1 und DriveLib_S71500_V12_SP1
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568

wenn Du über DPWR_DAT / DPRD_DAT arbeiten möchtest (vgl. SFC14/15 in classic), dann folgend SINAMICS G/S: Konfiguration von Standardtelegrammen im TIA Portal (also die UDT`s sind im TIAP einbindbar und man muss Sie nicht selbst schnitzen - aber wenn Du gleich mit FB284 arbeitest, dann bekommst ohnehin gleich den Instanz-DB mit entsprechender Struktur) - für alle anderen Telegramme ist das einfach nützlich:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/82887493

Klartextmeldungen von Fehlertexten in WinCC TIA Portal:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/77467239

Außerdem: zu einen Geberobjekt, oder z.B. zu einer CU brauchst kein Telegramm anlegen, sofern Du nicht damit kommunizieren willst. Die Telegrammreihenfolge lässt sich im STARTER beliebig festlegen - man muss diese in der Gerätekonfig des TIAP eben noch nachziehen.

Wie gehst Du mit SIMOTION im TIAP um? Das soll doch erst mit V13 kommen, oder?


----------



## Michi85 (16 Februar 2014)

zako schrieb:


> ... also den FB283 gibts für die S7-1200/1500 nicht mehr, da hat man nun einen Ansteuerbaustein FB284 (also nicht nur reine Kommunikation)
> DriveLib_S71200_V12_SP1 und DriveLib_S71500_V12_SP1
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568


Genau den FB284 benutz ich (sorry hab mich oben vertippt). Aber wie setze ich da den Referenzpunkt bzw. 0 LU-Punkt.
(LU=Lastumdrehungen)


Das mit der SIMOTION hab ich mit einem FB gelöst den ein Kollege damals geschrieben hat in Step7. Die Quelle hab ich dann in TIAP importiert. In der Geräte konfig konnte ich dann nach importieren der GSDML jeweils 4Byte E/A  als Profinet IO reinziehen und benutzen.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## superkato (18 Februar 2014)

Ich hab TIA v12 SP1 und das Startdrive SP1 installiert aber irgendwie finde ich den FB284 nicht. 
Wie füge ich den denn ein?
Hab ebenfalls für die S120 die GSDML bereits drin und das TLG111 in dem I/O drin.

AHH hat sich erledigt , unter Globale Bibliothek hab ichs gefunden


----------



## zako (19 Februar 2014)

Michi85 schrieb:


> Genau den FB284 benutz ich (sorry hab mich oben vertippt). Aber wie setze ich da den Referenzpunkt bzw. 0 LU-Punkt.
> (LU=Lastumdrehungen)



Also wenn Du einen Absolutwertgeber hast, dann macht man das über die Absolutwertgeberjustage. Das macht man dann über den FB286 - das dafür gibt es ein eigenes Beispiel in der Doku.
Wenn Du nur irgendwo einen Referenzpunkt setzen willst, dann gibts dafür ein Bit (ob das auch im Tel111 enthalten ist, weiss ich jetzt gar nicht, falls ja,  kann man auf alle im Telegramm enthaltenen Bit`s auch über den Instanz-DB zugreifen).

PS.: LU steht für "Length Units", also wenn Du z.B. eine Rundachse hast mit 1 Lastumdrehung = 360000, dann ist ein LU = ein Milligrad, 
bei Linearachsen nimmt man meist 1 LU = 1µm. 
Aber Du kannst LU völlig frei definieren - ich hatte schon Anwendungen, wo ich 1LU = 1/1000 Kettenglied definiert habe, oder gleich in Geberinkrementen gerechnet habe.


----------



## Michi85 (19 Februar 2014)

Hi Zako,
beim FB284 wird beim Velocity Ausgang irgend ein komischer Wert angezeigt. Muss der ausgang eine UDINT oder DINT Variable haben?

Das Positionieren und Tippen geht schon mal einwandfrei 
Auf dem HMI muss ich zwar öfters den Execute Befehl anklicken bis er startet aber es geht.

Ich hab eine Spindel mit der Steigung von 4 .. also eine Umdrehung = 4mm. 
Ich hab also unter Lagerregelung -> Mechanik ganz rechts bei LU pro Lastumdrehung 4000 eingestellt.
Ist das richtig ?
Ich brauch eigentlich nur 1-2mm Genauigkeit

LU pro Lastumdrehung (Geberauflösung): 1048576
Geberstrichzahl:512
Feinauflösung:2048

ist das so richtig vom denken her ?


----------



## Michi85 (24 Februar 2014)

Also... Alles klappt super ... bis auf den komischen wert am velocity ausgang.

S7-1200 + S120 (cu320-2pn)  spielt gut zusammen. Für paar bugs seitens siemens (z.b. execution signal mit clock ansteuern) gibts natürlich paar tricks aber sonst eigentlihc ne gute und vor allem günstige lösung.


----------



## zako (24 Februar 2014)

... also als Geschwindigkeitsistwert (eigentlich Drehzahlistwert) ist im Telegramm 111 der Drehzahlistwert des Motorgebers vorbelegt.
Normallerweise bekommst Du einen Wert, den Du auf p2000 im Antrieb beziehen musst, wobei 40000000HEX = 100% sind (da Doppelwort). 
Wenn Du z.B. [mm/min] haben möchtest (bei einer µm- Normierung) könnte man mal versuchen den r2522 an der Stelle des r63 im Telegramm zu setzen (hierzu zuvor p922 = 999) setzen.
Habe ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, könnte aber funktionieren.
Bzgl. Deines Trigger- Problems, bist Du Dir sicher, ob die angewählte Betriebsart schon aktiv ist?


----------



## Michi85 (24 Februar 2014)

Hi Zako,

anbei ein screenshot.

Ich lade den wert = 2 für  betriebsart mode select  und danach alle parameter. ich muss wirklich  drei mal am HMI drücken ist der anfängt zu verfahren.















Dann  ist mir aufgefallen, das die Absolutwertjustage verloren geht wenn man  die anlage über ancht stromlos lässt... bzw. die letzte Position ist  dann die neue 0.
Ist das normal??


----------



## zako (25 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab`s gerade auch am Laufen und arbeite über Beobachtungstabelle. Jeder Exectue - Befehl wird sofort ausgeführt (0 --> Flanke). Ggf. mal im Antrieb beobachten, ob Bit unten ankommt - ggf. liegt es ja bei Dir an der Kommunikation HMI --> PLC (einfach mal mittracen im Antrieb)? Ich habe aber eine S7-1500.
Wenn Du einen Absolutwertgeber hast, dann ist für mich eine Position 0 nicht nachvollziehbar (das hat man von mir aus bei einem SÍN/COS- Geber ohne CD- Spur). Du hast aber schon zum Setzen den Antriebsparameter p2507 auf 2 gesetzt und hast nun dort die "3" stehen und hast auch nach ROM gespeichert? Das macht man ja normallerweise einfach über STARTER- Masken. Wenn Du das über die PLC machen willst, ist es ja auch in der Dokumentation zum FB284 / FB286 beschrieben wie man es  macht.
Übrigens: Bzgl. der Drehzahl/-geschwindigkeit kannst Du es so machen, wie ich es oben beschrieben habe.

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## roadjet (15 Juli 2015)

Hallo.  Bin gerade am durchdrehen. Muss auch einen S120 im TIA machen.  Hätte jemand vielleicht ein Muster Projekt für mich? Müsste einen Fahrantrieb realisieren und hab in TIA leider keine Erfahrung   Danke im Voraus  LG


----------



## zako (15 Juli 2015)

... welche Steuerung?
Dann kannst Du das gleich mit einem Technologieobjekt machen, falls Du eine S7-1500 hast (bzw. mit S7-1200 V4.1).


----------



## roadjet (15 Juli 2015)

hallo  hab eine kleine 1500er und eine s120 muss aber eine kombi aus starter und tia machen


----------



## zako (15 Juli 2015)

... das ist ja auch kein Problem, man nimmt den Antrieb per STARTER in Betrieb und pinselt die Kommunikationsslots im TIAP nach.
Für Profinet gibt es auch einen GSDML- Generator, so dass Du die Telegrammstrukur direkt per GSDML in TIAP einbinden kannst.


----------

